# A week in the life of the Hellhounds



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Monday evening/Tuesday
My first sighting of a dog is in the early hours when Pip paws at me until I give him his first heart tablet of the day (pretty clever!) too early for photos, and I didn't take many yesterday, so our photos begin on Monday afternoon, when Pip comes looking for his medication.
















Any time after 5pm is the cue to start hinting and nagging for dinner...if you've ever wondered how long a dog can stare without blinking, it's about 30 minutes .








Mmm, tripe and veg, mmm :bored:








Bradley partakes in some nocturnal coconutting.








No photos of sleepy time, but somehow Pip had managed to put his chew under my pillow whilst I was asleep, I then woke up with him asleep on my head :sosp:.

There's something wrong with the fruit :yesnod:









Before walks, but I forgot to take my camera on the walk .








Morning has broken, let the coconut games begin!








































Some hours later... May I come in? No! 








Face clean and wrinkle maintenance time









Having a little mooch








Looks adorable, but he's actually trying to stop Freddie from getting the toy..that he doesn't want :rolleyes5:








Cats!! Quick! I must be obnoxious!

















"Aww, Freddie, you look really sweet, wait ther...oh"








"Let me in! I need to go back out!" 








In the end he distracted Danny with a rope toy, and quickly took the Kong 









I'll try and remember walks tomorrow


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A bit lively aren't they?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Bradley :001_wub:
He's so handsome ! 
Love the 'may I come in' picture


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

rona said:


> A bit lively aren't they?


Just a tad :crying: .



Labrador Laura said:


> Bradley :001_wub:
> He's so handsome !
> Love the 'may I come in' picture


Isn't he just?  he's such a darling!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Danny trying to steal Pip's carrot...








...Pip sends him away 








Boring pavement walks, which can surely be more interesting...








...
























He does settle sometimes 








Sunbathing is a favourite activity. (Think some new clippers are in order, his fur looks like corduroy :huh
















Hello mother dear :w00t:








Coconut development...he cracked it








Bath time, stinky!








Only one way to get dry after a bath...coconut chasing - he's a cheap date!
Clicky for films



Of course, a day just wouldn't be complete without Danny getting uncomfortably close









Is it bed time yet? :crazy:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So glad you took these pictures of the lovely Pip. He certainly didn't look as if he was suffering.

RIP little man


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, this is the end of our week  not quite how I imagined it.








It will be nicer in a few weeks when more plants are around.

Danny's still a bit out of character, but I've ordered some new toys, and I think some very long walks will help.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Well, this is the end of our week  not quite how I imagined it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it will look lovely in a few weeks time when the plants have established.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Wonderful photos, especially of dear Pip. So sorry for your loss, he looks like he was quite the character and his flowers are a lovely sentiment x


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

The flowers look lovely... 
Sorry for your loss...

Run free Pip... xx


----------

